# using hay guard hay preservative with a small square baler



## TMZDesign (Jun 1, 2015)

not sure if there is a topic for this already or not i did a few searches and couldn't find any. i'm

using a preservative called Hay guard. the dealer im buying it from said based on my bales per minute it needs to by applied at .01gpm at 20 psi. the baler I have came with a preservative sprayer with a 1.8gpm pump, 1/2" return deverter line and 1/2" spray bar with 2 applicator tips. I reduced the spray bar to 1 applicator tip but the lowest tip i can find is .11 gpm. has anyone found a tip that is smaller than this? or have any suggestions on a better way to apply hay guard?

thanks

TMZDesign


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

can you increase the size of your return line and also add a valve. Then you can adjust the return to the pressure you need. I don't have one but just a thought. Good luck


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dohrmann Enterprises in Minnesota has a tip assortment that they sell with their applicators.....the stainless tip is for the smallest amount of application.

I understand that if you are still applying too much Hay Guard.....say maybe twice as much.....that you can dilute with distilled water to get proper application.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi TMZ,

I believe you called us and spoke with Amber this morning. If so, I may be repeating what you already know.

1: As VOL (Mike) states above, to our understanding working with ISF is that you can dilute the Hay Guard up to a 1:1 ratio with distilled or even softened water. I would suggest contacting ISF to confirm

2: If you can dilute 1:1 with water, your new application rate would be 0.02 gpm (1.2 GPH). We have available a nozzle sized 800050. This nozzle would apply +/- 1.8 GPH @ 15 PSI. You would be slightly over applying. Please note that we recommend a 250 mesh filter screen when using this size nozzle to prevent plugging

3: We also have a 650033 which is smaller than the 800050. This nozzle would apply +/- 1.2 GPH at 15 PSI and would require the 250 mesh filter screen as well. This is a 65 degree spray pattern instead of 80 degree, so it does not spray as wide.

You may be able to find these nozzles locally as well, if you do be sure to purchase them in SST as brass does not hold up well to the products in our industry.

Good Luck!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Hay Talk.

Have been told that if the applicator had an acid preservative used before, you would want to make sure all the acid was completely out of the system.

Shelia


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Go to the Tee Jet website. you will need to hunt for it, but they have all the info you need as per GPM of all their nozzles


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

That rate sounds low. A 50 lb bale that takes 15 seconds to make needs 0.02 gpm (1.2 gph) of full strength Hay Guard. If diluted 1:1 the rate would double to 0.04 gpm (2.4 gph) which would use an 800050 stainless steel tip at approx 25 psi.


----------



## TMZDesign (Jun 1, 2015)

Vol said:


> Dohrmann Enterprises in Minnesota has a tip assortment that they sell with their applicators.....the stainless tip is for the smallest amount of application.
> 
> I understand that if you are still applying too much Hay Guard.....say maybe twice as much.....that you can dilute with distilled water to get proper application.
> 
> Regards, Mike


thanks for the suggestion. did a google search for them earlier. i found their website but it was under construction but the second result was a service.admani.com pdf for Dohrmann Enterprises products so i called the adm dealer i got the hay guard from and asked if he could see if the tips were in the adm system to order he said it wasn't but he called Dohrmann Enterprises (see below) and ISF. he is having 2 tips sent

thanks for everyones help Hay guard is a great product and is cheaper than a lot of other products out there



DohrmannEnt said:


> Hi TMZ,
> 
> I believe you called us and spoke with Amber this morning. If so, I may be repeating what you already know.
> 
> ...


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Just a quick reminder TMZ - be sure that you have adequate filtration in your applicator to protect the nozzles. The smaller nozzles, regardless of product used, have a high plug risk of not filtered properly. 200 mesh minimum - 250 mesh is ideal.

We are happy to see that you received a lot of support on this from ISF and Hay Talk contributors - and hopefully a little from us


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

RockyHill said:


> Welcome to Hay Talk.
> 
> Have been told that if the applicator had an acid preservative used before, you would want to make sure all the acid was completely out of the system.
> 
> Shelia


Well not only that, but you need to run baking soda and water thru it to completely neutralize the acid, also very wise to completely spray any metal on the baler that might have come into contact with acid using baking soda and water, I did this twice to be completely sure and have never had any problems.

Might point out as well, DO NOT let Hayward freeze. It crystalizes if allowed to freeze then needs thrown out.

It's a great product, I have no desire to go back to acid after a lot of years using both.


----------

